# Crooks and castles tags?



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey I am looking to get some tags put on the sleeves of the shirts I have made. I want pretty much the same tags as the crooks and castles mens tees. On a few shirts i have by them they have two tags one on each side of the sleeve. Its just a black tag white writing that just says crooks. Does anyone know what kind of tag that is Satin, Woven... what is the name of those? 

thanks


----------



## ctcstreetwear (Jun 14, 2012)

Could you put up a picture?
I don't have any shirts by them, I looked online and it looks woven, but can't really tell.

Best way to tell is to look just behind the tag, if it's woven you will see all stitching of the writing on the back. If it's printed it will be straight material on the back.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea I took a look its got stitching in the back so its woven. 
Thanks


----------



## deloryclothing (Jan 12, 2010)

I make custom tags. 

[email protected]

USA


----------

